# Need help with a new lens



## ashaw (Mar 30, 2013)

I just picked up an EL-Nikkor 50mm f2.8 lens.  I need to mount it to my Nikon D50.  What adapter do I need?  Thanks for the info


----------



## monophoto (Mar 30, 2013)

None.  

The Nikon flange hasn't changed in decades.

Whether the lens will couple with your camera's automation is another matter.


----------



## 76winger (Mar 31, 2013)

I did a quick search on ebay for this lens and it appears to be a lens for a photo enlarger. The equipment used to project a negative or slide onto photographic paper to create enlarged prints from the original film. Here's a link to one, kinda like the one I had about 30 years ago:
Beseler 67S Enlarger Black White Color Heads El Nikkor 50mm F 2 8 Lens 35mm | eBay


The lens also has a threaded base instead of twist-on like the camera lenses. So I'm in doubt at this point if it will work on your camera.


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 31, 2013)

EL Nikkor 2.8 is, in fact, a screw mount lens for an enlarger. I DOUBT seriously if there is any adapter available. My EL Nikkor's are about the size of a silver dollar.

Any of the old "AI" or even the "F" series lens will bayonet to the new digital Nikon SLRs, BUT, they are manual focus and must be used in "stop down" mode.

Sorry, but I'm 90 percent certain that you can not adapt this lens.


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 31, 2013)

I do have a Beseler 23C II XL enlarger and that is the exact lens on my unit.


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 31, 2013)

Nikon made (in the 1970s) an EI series lens that is a bayonet mount. The EI lens was the same as the AI series WITHOUT multi coating.

If it is an EI instead of EL, it WILL bayonet to your D50 without adapters. BUT, again the camera must be used in full manual, "stop down" mode.


----------

